# Oberon Covers - getting corners or velcro?



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Should I get the corners or velcro this time? I have the velcro for Kindle 1. I like it. Should I get the corners or the velcro for my Kindle 2? Also include why I should get 1 over the other. Thanks!!!


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

Corners are secure and don't stick anything to your device -- and if you take it in/out frequently, corners don't wear but velcro does, making your kindle less secure in it's home.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I like corners.  I hate the feel of velcro against my hands, so reading it out of the case wouldn't be any fun.  Also hate putting sticky stuff on any electronics; having to take it off at a later date can be problematic.  And in my house (two dogs/two cats), velcro collects crud of many kinds way too quickly.

The look of the corners doesn't bother me at all. Others prefer the unobstructed "floating" appearance they get with Velcro.  You may want to take a look at a few similar cases in person if you can.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm getting corners.    I plan to have several types, and don't currently plan any of them to involve velcro.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I really prefer the look of the velcro, so that's what I purchased. I don't take the Kindle from the case, and the velcro holds it in very well. I even did a vigorous shake test on my original Oberon cover, the Kindle is very secure.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I had corners with my Klassic and have 2 covers pre-ordered for my K 2 with corners.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have velcro for my K1 and for the second case I ordered for that one (don't ask), I ordered velcro again. But for the K2, I ordered corners, because they don't cover any of the buttons or ports. I didn't like the covering up by the corners on the K1.

I like the floating look of the velcro, but I like the easy in and out of the corners. So now I will have both.

L


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

I ordered corners for the k2 instead of velcro.  The main reason was because I knew I would be using it for several weeks if not over a month before the oberon cover arrived.  I was afraid after that period of time without a cover I would "perfer" to read the kindle without a cover.  If I do end up taking the kindle out of the cover to read, I would not have to hold onto the velcro on the back.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I have 2 velcro cover for my K1 so I'm using one of them for my K2 until I get the cover. I read with the cover on and I'm satisfy with the velcro so I order the velcro for my K2.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I had velcro with my K1 because I was concerned about the corners covering buttons and some of the ports.

I ordered corners for my K2 because they won't cover anything. Alos because DecalGirl can nw cover the entire back of the K2 and I didn't want to have velcro interfere with that...I have a VERY nice skin coming for the back


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I had velcro with my K1 because I was concerned about the corners covering buttons and some of the ports.
> 
> I ordered corners for my K2 because they won't cover anything. Alos because DecalGirl can nw cover the entire back of the K2 and I didn't want to have velcro interfere with that...I have a VERY nice skin coming for the back


All the ladies that ordered 6 pack abs want to be able to get to the back cover ASAP

Eric


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Just so you know, it should be here today Eric..And you've got room to talk with your Josei skin


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I put velcro on all the covers I made.  The covers I ordered had corners.  What?    I don't want to move the velcro!
lol


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Just so you know, it should be here today Eric..And you've got room to talk with your Josei skin


No doubt!
I wish they had more such designs.
I ordered her also for my Ipod.
I do plan on going to Quest from my Kindle ASAP.

I do not know yet what I will put on my I-touch though...
Think I want to see the ones I have already ordered first..
I also got a couple for my I-pod shuffles The pack of gum size shuffle,
I have two of them.

EL


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

ELDogStar, DecalGirl post the My Heart skin 1 day after I requested it.  It might also be because I had 15 friends and co-workers also request it for me too!


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm getting corners.  This is my first Kindle so can't say if one is better than another but didn't want velco.  Thought as hot as it gets in Texas it may after a time become gooey...


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Lilly said:


> ELDogStar, DecalGirl post the My Heart skin 1 day after I requested it. It might also be because I had 15 friends and co-workers also request it for me too!


Some of us have been requesting...
It will come, we just need to learn to wait!

Thank you though,
Eric


----------



## Roos Mom (Jan 3, 2009)

I ordered my new Oberon cover with corners for my Kindle2 because i think velcro is tacky.  I also have a Kindle and have the Oberon cover with corners for that one and i love the look and feel of it.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Corners.

I hate Velcro with a passion. I won't buy a bag, case or anything with it. Ugh.

I have a serious bag/case fetish, but even the most Perfect Purse will go back on the rack if it has Velcro anywhere.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I ordered my Kindle 2 case with Velcro. I can interchange my two Kindles with my Oberon covers.

This time I ordered the Raven in Taupe I loved it since I first saw it.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

When I do order a Oberon for my K2 it will be with corners.
This is down the road a ways, I have spent plenty setting up my K2
it can be sometime before I do much more splurging.

I just got my M-edge Executive with corners and I am 100% pleased
with the look and function.

And now that I have a Girl skin decal on it I want to be able to most easily
remove the K2 from the case to show off the nearly full back skin.

NICE!!!

Eric


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

***Thanks Eric & everyone else. It's corner's then. I was thinking as some others stated, that I'd like to put the skin on the back this time to enjoy the print on the back. I have to save up for a cover & skins as well, so my K2 that's coming tomorrow will stay at home until it gets a cover on to protect it. My K1 will go out with me. 
*** Luv, I dare you to put the 6 pack on the front of the Kindle.   BTW, your kitty under your name makes me laugh everytime I see it.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Velcro here, I love the floating look and feel!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I guess either one would look great, whichever you do get.   I never thought that I would ever love the velcro for my K1, but the floating thing does look great & I never take the Kindle 1 out of the cover. For the K2, well, it's the corners. If I do get the 6 pack, I'd want to whip out the Kindle to see the back.   And Luv, I'd have the 6 packs on the front as well. No shame here.   hehehe!! For the guys here, enjoy your girlie skins.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Toby! I'm glad you like my cat. Vegas_Asian found it for me.

As for Six Packs..I do like it, but I demo my Kindle...ALOT! Plus I think it would be way too distracting for me..I'd never, ever read, just look. I've actually already switched out my skin. I put on Flower Splash today and it's SO pretty.


----------

